# So you think you know your way around Europe?



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

Sent to me by SWMBO - with the words - "OK clever **rse, see how you get on".

Starts off in a very leisurely fashion - but do you really know where all the major destinations are - and more to the point which country is where?

I thought I did - my highest score to date is 27746.

http://www.lufthansa-vp.com/vp1/play.html

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I got 26127


----------



## babyrhino (Oct 19, 2006)

Brilliant and very compelling!

23367 first go and 26334 second go but I guess it gets easier the more times you do it - couldn't get the high scores bit up to see how I rated overall.

Brian


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

first go

24403


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

28005. 1st time of playing. Very interesting. Thank you


----------



## ptmike (Apr 25, 2010)

27373 so far


----------



## rtaff (Jul 7, 2012)

24983, first time and made a couple of obvious blunders.

Not bad for a young'un (compared to most motorhomers!).


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

18366 all guess work


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

I think the idea is to get the lowest score :wink: :wink: 

Alan H


----------



## ptmike (Apr 25, 2010)

28924 phew


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

24682

cabby


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

I didn't do very well, but there again I am a pilot for Ryan Air so have never flown to these major airports. :lol: 

Clever game though.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

28469. It's those eastern ones that harm my average.


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

Great game. Thanks
24988 on first attempt on smallish screen. This looks as if it could be addictive!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I did not do well. i wanted to be a geography teacher, but got lost on the way to the exam room. :lol: 


Dave p


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

29403 and Im half cut!  

I got Rome spot on and I haven't been there.

Lucky I guess.

Cheers for posting.

BarryD

Currently in the Haut Alps, Italy, Saudi Arabia.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

20441  

ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ray.

You need to spend less time fishing and on Youtube!


----------



## veevee (Nov 6, 2011)

28197, got lucky on a couple. Wont try again as I'll never better it.


----------



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

Interesting game, can't tell you my score as i didn't give my email address.

I get enough junk as it is.

It was probably very high :roll:


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

28107 first go, but then I do work in planning for an airline! :lol:


----------

